
LibreOffice doesn't have an icon - thiht
https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/338849/libreoffice-doesnt-have-an-icon
======
mimischi
LibreOffice ist great. It's free software, people sat down in their free time
and did/still do all the work.

But it is barely usable if your presentation relies on any video. Impress (the
presentation software) does not manage to play videos without 1) hogging the
CPU, thus being unresponsive during playback (e.g. can't change slides) and 2)
producing random artifacts in the video during playback. Happens on both Arch
Linux (my laptop) and Ubuntu (colleague).

If I understood correctly it uses gstreamer Linux. Running the same videos in
Totem (video player using gstreamer), everything works. So the problem is with
Impress.

This led me to grab a spare MacBook Pro from the office to give a presentation
recently (thank god there is one). I'd love to see this issue fixed at some
point.

------
tinus_hn
What does a generic LibreOffice application do anyway?

~~~
unsignedint
It provides you with the UI with the button to launch each tool as well as
recent documents.

